# Advice for otg cast



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Could anyone give someone starting out on the off the ground cast some pointers? I can't seem to get the distance I want from it. I'm using a star stellarPG2040C12. It's paired with a daiwa sl30sh. I'm throwing 8 n bait with it. Does anyone have experience with that particular rod? Any help is much appreciated


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

http://youtu.be/yAuMsGfQczw
Tommy provides some good information in this video. any particular reason why you are throwing an 8oz weight?


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

jameswebstersc said:


> http://youtu.be/yAuMsGfQczw
> Tommy provides some good information in this video. any particular reason why you are throwing an 8oz weight?


Well the rod I'm using is rated 4-12oz so 8 is right about in the middle. That video was pretty helpful. I see a few things I'm doing wrong. Thanks for the link


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

In slow and out fast. It's the hair pin turn.
Start with the sloooww rotation. Ounce the
but hand comes face front, in the direction
of the cast. From there it's punch and pull and
you hit the rod like you'e mad at it.


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

Glad I could help. Keeping the arms extended in front of you was the hard part for me. Once I mastered it, things flow so much better. Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

I will let you know how it goes next time I get to hit the beach. It's so different from what I'm used to doing.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

afout,

I'm really pleased to see interest in the ground cast. It is the fundamental cast and the very best way to learn and apply proper technique. I made the above mentioned video (groundcasting fundamentals 1 and 2) several years ago when I was at the top of my game with the groundcast and was using it to rewrite the USA distance casting record books. The cast described in the video is really a full on tournament style groundcast BUT the fundamentals apply right down to a simple OTG cast for fishing. The biggest difference is in the amount of body rotation and degrees of rod arc used. Just cut back, starting with 180 degrees of rod arc (straight out behind you). As you improve you can increase the rotation and arc up to the full 270 degrees as in the video clips.

Get your arms extended out and away from your body (don't lock your elbows out, just a slight bend)
NO SLACK in the leader
Turn into the cast using body rotation (think uncoiling like a spring from ground up)
With arms still extended as you rotate, when your left gets in front of your face and in line with your target PULL and simultaneously punch with your right.
Aim High, look up 45 degrees above the horizon.
Release and watch the sinker fly... 

Tommy


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Tommy said:


> afout,
> 
> I'm really pleased to see interest in the ground cast. It is the fundamental cast and the very best way to learn and apply proper technique. I made the above mentioned video (groundcasting fundamentals 1 and 2) several years ago when I was at the top of my game with the groundcast and was using it to rewrite the USA distance casting record books. The cast described in the video is really a full on tournament style groundcast BUT the fundamentals apply right down to a simple OTG cast for fishing. The biggest difference is in the amount of body rotation and degrees of rod arc used. Just cut back, starting with 180 degrees of rod arc (straight out behind you). As you improve you can increase the rotation and arc up to the full 270 degrees as in the video clips.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the video and the tips. I still haven't had a chance to hit the beach. Maybe some time this week. I think the biggest thing I'm doing wrong is not using my whole body.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Finally got to go fishing today. Practiced some of the things you guys have said and I did seem to get it out a little farther on a couple casts. After an awesome backlash and losing my last 8oz sinker, I switched to a 6oz and it seems like the rod likes the 6oz more. Also do you usually put anything on your thumb to prevent it from getting burnt by the reel?


----------



## 2ndbar (Nov 16, 2013)

Matching the weight to your rod and casting style will help you get the most distance. As for as using something to put on your thumb is up to you. I gave that up 25 years ago. I found wrapping your thumb over the top on the reel and gripping real tight is all I needed. As far as burning your thumb, which happened to me when I switch to conventionals, KEEP it off the spool.That's what drag is for. Also if you need to slow the reel down when a bird nest is starting learn to feather the side of the spool. If you get near the center during bird nesting the line will sometimes catch your thumb and cause a break off. Learned that one the hard way a couple of times. No matter what keep throwing and learn from any mistakes. They've been made before.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

2ndbar said:


> Matching the weight to your rod and casting style will help you get the most distance. As for as using something to put on your thumb is up to you. I gave that up 25 years ago. I found wrapping your thumb over the top on the reel and gripping real tight is all I needed. As far as burning your thumb, which happened to me when I switch to conventionals, KEEP it off the spool.That's what drag is for. Also if you need to slow the reel down when a bird nest is starting learn to feather the side of the spool. If you get near the center during bird nesting the line will sometimes catch your thumb and cause a break off. Learned that one the hard way a couple of times. No matter what keep throwing and learn from any mistakes. They've been made before.


Yeah I think the 6oz weight matches that rod better than the 8oz. I've had my thumb caught in a birds nest a couple times too. Maybe I need better brakes in my reel too. Doesn't seem to matter how I adjust the drag it still over runs. I think as I develope my technique, birdsnests will become less of an issue.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Went out again this evening. Surf was too full of seaweed to fish so I practiced some casting. Seemed to really get it out there this evening. I'd say a couple were close to 150 yards casting into the wind.


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

afout07 said:


> Went out again this evening. Surf was too full of seaweed to fish so I practiced some casting. Seemed to really get it out there this evening. I'd say a couple were close to 150 yards casting into the wind.


that's awesome. keep up the good work. you should come to the casting tournament next month. some of the best casters in the world will be there.

2014 CSCA TOURNAMENT DATES
Sept 6-7
Oct 11-12
Field location
1710 Russtown Rd NW
Shallotte, NC 28469


----------

